# Klingspor Bits And Blades



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with Klingspor Router Bits and Table/Miter Saw Blades?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

just their abrasives...
a no issue company w/ great CS..


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Same as Stick. I have purchased a few small items from them for my lathe, drill press, etc., but not blades. I will say their customer service and shipping are excellent. Everything I've bought from them is top notch.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Same as all the above. They are a good company. Here is who I buy router bits from.

https://www.hartvilletool.com/


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Same as all the above. They are a good company. Here is who I buy router bits from.
> 
> https://www.hartvilletool.com/


Whiteside router bits AND free shipping!!! Good deal. I buy a lot of bits from Infinity but their shipping charge turns out to be expensive for small order quantities. Thank You for the tip.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Same as all the above. They are a good company. Here is who I buy router bits from.
> 
> https://www.hartvilletool.com/


I just received my first order of router bits from Hartville. Good price, free shipping, and speedy delivery.
Thank You again for directing me to them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> I just received my first order of router bits from Hartville. Good price, free shipping, and speedy delivery.
> Thank You again for directing me to them.


Jim I don't by much from Infinity because of shipping and it seems most of the time I can find it cheaper somewhere else. They do have some things I wouldn't mind having but don't need.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Jim I don't by much from Infinity because of shipping and it seems most of the time I can find it cheaper somewhere else. They do have some things I wouldn't mind having but don't need.


For many years I have bought bits and blades from Infinity. When I have a small order I cringe at their shipping cost. The bits I bought from Hartville are Whiteside, less expensive than Infinity, and no shipping charge.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

We in North Carolina are fortunate to have the Klingspore woodworking Shops here. They now have 4 stores within North Carolina and they are a very reliable company to do business with. I have purchased many products from them including router bits and blades and have always been satisfied with what I've bought from them. While not always the cheapest source for some items, they make up for it in first rate quality service. 

I also frequently buy from Peach Tree Woodworking in Atlanta, Ga www.ptreeusa.com, and Infinity Tools and have been well satisfied with my dealings with them.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

CharleyL said:


> We in North Carolina are fortunate to have the Klingspore woodworking Shops here. They now have 4 stores within North Carolina and they are a very reliable company to do business with. I have purchased many products from them including router bits and blades and have always been satisfied with what I've bought from them. While not always the cheapest source for some items, they make up for it in first rate quality service.
> 
> I also frequently buy from Peach Tree Woodworking in Atlanta, Ga Peachtree Woodworking Supply, and Infinity Tools and have been well satisfied with my dealings with them.
> 
> Charley



Charley as you know Klingspore has top quality products. I have bought several things from them and I have been happy with my purchase.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re: Klingspor abrasives...
https://onlinesupply.ca/Current-Spe...435071281&mc_cid=f29d38ae9a&mc_eid=bc0d124cec

Seems like a Hellova deal for us, up here N. of 49!
There must be somebody on your side that's introducing these new Klingspor sanding pads(?).


----------

